# Name my farm!



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

We (OK I) wanted to give our little farm a name. These are the finalists:

1.	“Pony Up” Farm (although we only have one and a half ponies, I think it still sums up the whole enterprise pretty well)
2.	OK (Now What) Corral.
3.	Three potatoes farm (because we’ve started calling our horses potatoes: sweet potato (Teddy), couch potato (Pony) and Mrs. Potato Head (Moonshine)
Or, any other thoughts you might have. It’s 10 acres, partially wooded, part pasture, with apparently lots of bears in the back, and deer. It’s hilly and pretty and close to town but still very private.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I kind of like the potatoe name. HOw about "Tres potatos Farm" . . just the Spanish 'three' is kinda cute


I thought it was from "one potato, two potato, three potato, Four . . . . ." which is part of a nursery rhyme.


But, I also like Pony UP Farm.


----------



## nohiogal (May 9, 2019)

The Triple Spud
The Triple Tater
Triangle Potatoes
Potato Trilogy


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Triple Spud Farm gets my vote! @nohiogal xD


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Tater Hill Ranch...


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I like potato's. If you name it the three potato farm I will happy design you a sign featuring pony shaped potatoes.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

lostastirrup said:


> I like potato's. If you name it the three potato farm I will happy design you a sign featuring pony shaped potatoes.


Hmm, that's worth two or three votes right there.

I will totally hold you to that, it sounds super cute.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Dumb question from UK here.... but bears. Would they be a problem? :S Over here our biggest problem is people!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

These are black bears, so they shouldn't be a problem unless one of the horses comes between a mom and her cubs. I could see Pony deciding that he needed to investigate the little ones, and that not going too well. But their pastures are big and I tihnk they could outrun the bears if that became necessary. It's the mountain lions that I'm really worried about. Apparently one of them took down one of the neighbor's full-sized goats a couple of years ago. Apparently it was quite gruesome.


----------

